# Benedetta Radaelli lascia Milan TV



## krull (28 Ottobre 2017)

Come da titolo, qualcuno sa il perché? Era la direttrice giusto? Chi al suo posto?


----------



## Dany20 (28 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, qualcuno sa il perché? Era la direttrice giusto? Chi al suo posto?


Veramente?? A me faceva impazzire Benedetta.


----------



## krull (28 Ottobre 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Veramente?? A me faceva impazzire Benedetta.


Si. Ha dato l'addio in diretta al termine del post gara di stasera. Ma non so il perché è chi la sostituirà.


----------

